# Ddr2 667 Vs Ddr2 800



## linderman

Is it just me? what am I missing ?


I dont see the big improvement from DDR2 667 vs DDR2 800 to justify the cost ????? especially the modest gain from overclocking the DDR2 800 which is where the payback is suppose to come from ?


just to keep things in perspective; have you ever run machines that were DDR 400 and then popped in a like amount of DDR333 memory ????? I have & barely noticed any reduction in speed, yet that comparision by benchmark shows a big difference.
So, what does a modest increase as shown in the DDR2-800 really mean to users ?


http://www.bcchardware.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=2604&Itemid=40&limit=1&limitstart=1


thoughts anyone ???????????


----------



## TheMatt

I definitely agree here, and even DDR2 533 RAM is still going to be sufficient. I was explaining that a little in the situation of a Core 2 Duo (or Pentium Extreme with 1066 MHz FSB) system.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/778281-post18.html
The only time you need RAM that fast is when you are overclocking, where slower RAM can become unstable. A dual channel pair of DDR2 400 RAM would be a good match for an 800 MHz FSB, a pair of DDR2 533 RAM for a 1066 MHz FSB, and a pair of DDR2 667 RAM for a 1333 MHz FSB.


----------



## Kalim

linderman, I agree there. The gain between DDR-400 and DDR2-533 is negligible. The gain between DDR2-667 and DDR2-800 is also not too noticeable in performance. 

The only reason I sought the PC6400 sticks is to overlock past 1GHz :grin:
I have to admit I have noticed a big difference from DDR2-800 to DDR2-1GHz and above with the graphics and videoing work we do (running maya, bry, houdini, 3dstudio max, 4d cinema, blender etc). As for regular use, I saw a little gain or need. 
I'm in agreement with Matt there, that for normal users stick with DDR2-667 tops because it has a big pull away from DDR-400. On my own smooth operator (not the kents), I still use PC3200 sticks :sayyes:


----------



## linderman

much appreciated fellas! :wave: 



I see alot of fellas making the mistake(?) of splurging the extra bucks for DDR2-800 when they would be better served IMHO buying the DDR2-667 and shifting the savings into other areas. 

The savings could buy you another 250 gig Sata drive ????


----------



## illmat1k

Try to get RAM close as possible to CPU FSB speed. That will optimize your computer and get max out of it.


----------



## Kalim

linderman said:


> The savings could buy you another 250 gig Sata drive ????


Sure or a WD Firewire/USB 2.0 500GB external HDD for *$210* :grin:


----------

